# Hub and spigot question



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay I to ask but I have only worked with No Hub on commercial projects when I was out west. Here in the midwest there is quite a bit of Hub and spigot still used. In the county I am in it was still the minimum standard for ground work on commercial and residential until about 3 yrs ago.

Anyway I am bidding a small commercial TI which is Hub and spigot ground work w/compression gaskets and I have several placing I am making connections to an existing system. From a common sense perspective I assume the new wye would need to be No Hub....as I see no way to make Hub and spigot connection mid length....


Sorry for my ignorance in the area but I have just not dealt with it.

Thanks in advance.............


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> From a common sense perspective I assume the new wye would need to be No Hub....as I see no way to make Hub and spigot connection mid length....
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance in the area but I have just not dealt with it.
> ...


No hub is not allowed here, to add a wye in the middle of a length of hub and spigot CI we would use a sisson joint fitting. It is listed in the Charlotte Pipe catalog as an Insertable joint.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks spider.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's a "sisson" joint?



Killertoiletspider said:


> No hub is not allowed here, to add a wye in the middle of a length of hub and spigot CI we would use a sisson joint fitting. It is listed in the Charlotte Pipe catalog as an Insertable joint.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't get it. How does that work? Is the hub really deep so you can slide it back a few extra inches? If so, won't that create a depression in th pipe when slid back into the added section?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> I don't get it. How does that work? Is the hub really deep so you can slide it back a few extra inches? If so, won't that create a depression in th pipe when slid back into the added section?


Yes to the first question and yes to the second if I am understanding your second question correctly.



I have never used one horizontally though. Althuogh I haven't had an inspector around here not let you use a fernco or non-shear cuopling underground for the application that the op was doing.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No hub is not allowed here, to add a wye in the middle of a length of hub and spigot CI we would use a sisson joint fitting. It is listed in the Charlotte Pipe catalog as an Insertable joint.


This is 22 or 23 years ago but we did a Sbarro pizza at the Vernon Hills mall...the plumber was from Chicago so he bid lead and oakum. We worked on 15 foot ladders in a dress shop and poured those stupid joints--never saw so much crack stick....The mall was no-hub....we took morning break,lunch,afternoon break and met for breakfast. I gained 5 pounds on the job................
the point being Chicago should lighten up over no hub


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This is what I was talking about. The depression is shown in red.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> This is what I was talking about. The depression is shown in red.


Sisson joints are not code approved for horizontal use, only vertical.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> This is what I was talking about. The depression is shown in red.


 
That would be correct.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Sisson joints are not code approved for horizontal use, only vertical.


I beleive that is what the OP was looking to do. (Tie-in to horizontal)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Then what do ya do for horizontal?



Killertoiletspider said:


> Sisson joints are not code approved for horizontal use, only vertical.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Then what do ya do for horizontal?


Have three loose hubs and flex it together.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> Then what do ya do for horizontal?


We use Fernco's or preferably, non-shear couplings.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Protech said:


> Then what do ya do for horizontal?


A double hub lead joint. Gaskets are too unforgiving.

My father's plumbers (in the early '60s) used Crisco and lead hammers (formed by sticking a piece of 3/4" gal into a coffee can and filling the can with lead) to pound gasketted joints together when the compressing tool was too awkware to use. Watching was really good theatre, especially when something went awry.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> A double hub lead joint. Gaskets are too unforgiving.
> 
> My father's plumbers (in the early '60s) used Crisco and lead hammers (formed by sticking a piece of 3/4" gal into a coffee can and filling the can with lead) to pound gasketted joints together when the compressing tool was too awkware to use. Watching was really good theatre, especially when something went awry.


Double Hub fittings are not allowed in Chicago, for the same reason that you can't use a sissson joint on horizontal.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats the repair business like in Chicogo?? I'm just wondering of all those codes you guys have actually pay off and repair plumber just sits around like the maytag repairman?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Whats the repair business like in Chicogo?? I'm just wondering of all those codes you guys have actually pay off and repair plumber just sits around like the maytag repairman?


Why would you install something that you know will fail?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Why would you install something that you know will fail?


 Oh i agree with you on all your points...I was just curious as to the repair busines there. Is it busy or do things nearly last forever?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Oh i agree with you on all your points...I was just curious as to the repair busines there. Is it busy or do things nearly last forever?



The service sector stays busy, but a lot of things do seem to last forever, I was a foreman on the Hard Rock Hotel project, which was a remodel of the Carbide and Carbon building on Michigan ave, all the water risers in that 27 story building are threaded brass pipe that are around a hundred years old, and we didn't replace any risers.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

threaded brass is good stuff:thumbsup:



Killertoiletspider said:


> The service sector stays busy, but a lot of things do seem to last forever, I was a foreman on the Hard Rock Hotel project, which was a remodel of the Carbide and Carbon building on Michigan ave, all the water risers in that 27 story building are threaded brass pipe that are around a hundred years old, and we didn't replace any risers.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Brass kicks ass.


----------



## lu690guy (Jul 17, 2008)

look into using an MG coupling, if approved


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I was a foreman on the Hard Rock Hotel project, which was a remodel of the Carbide and Carbon building on Michigan ave, all the water risers in that 27 story building are threaded brass pipe that are around a hundred years old, and we didn't replace any risers.


I know that building. Admired it's lines last time I was in Chicago. Built in '29 and has 37 stories. Your conversion was completed in '04.


----------

